# Best burger in your burg



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm a hamburger fan! Best burger I've had around here was in San Clemente at the MRK Public restaurant. Described as "1/2 Pound Angus Beef, White Cheddar, Oven Roasted Tomato, Green Leaf Lettuce, House Made Dill Pickles, Grilled Onion Spread, and Rosemary Garlic Aioli." Fabulous! Picture below.

How about you? Like burgers? Found a good one? Please describe in fulsome detail and wax ecstatic as necessary!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

now in this case i will say....the one i make! but did have the one in vegas that had foie gras-kobe beef and truffles yumo!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

oh and i am from the Burgh-- Pittsburgh, Pa. city of champions


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't have a pic, but there's a nice southern buffet not far from where I live called Posey's that serves one killer hamburger. A greasy, calorie-ridden mess with a juicy 1/2 pound cut of ground beef with fresh onions, tomatoes, American and Swiss cheese. And if you want it, mushrooms, garlic and a special sauce. (I hate lettuce btw, I never put it on my burgers.) The physical construction of their burgers makes them quite messy- this is the south man, everything basically drips with grease down here. But holy cow (har har) is that burger delicious. 
I have another guilty pleasure when it comes to burgers, and I fear this will lead to some crucifixion. But I like the Big Mac from McDonald's a lot more than I care to admit.....


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Italian rolls, Angus beef burgers, Dutch Gouda mature cheese and a fried egg. Home made.


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Shake Shack. In the city. (Y'all know, the best city.) Or in Boston, almost as great as the best city.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Sliders have been somewhat rare on the West Coast, but now quite a few places have them and they're sometimes unusual, or not even hamburgers. Here's something I had yesterday at a new fast food joint put together by two owners of food trucks. A buffalo chicken slider, which is a slab of fried chicken smothered with a very spicy buffalo sauce and topped by some cooling slaw, served in a sweetish Hawaiian roll. The bomb! Here's a pic, and believe me it's as good as it looks. And I mean that in a positive way! :lol:


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Though I don't have pictures, the best burger in Utah has to be found at Kitty Pappas Steakhouse. Fresh ground beef, with cheese, and a fried egg on top. Try some of George Pappas' (Kitty's son) ketchup infused with Crazy Dave's Insanity Sauce on your burger and fries. This place has been in business since 1947. I've been going there since 1986. Wasn't quite five the first time I indulged.


----------

